# Pro 1 performance intake system



## waijai[g35coupe] (Jun 9, 2003)

Just wanted to see what interest there was for these. First production run shipment is coming in next week. Pic is the prototype on my g35 coupe.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Looking good, can't wait to see it in person


----------

